# Steam Summer Sale 2016 "eine Enttäuschung" - Umfrage-Fazit



## MaxFalkenstern (5. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2016 "eine Enttäuschung" - Umfrage-Fazit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2016 "eine Enttäuschung" - Umfrage-Fazit


----------



## pcg-veteran (5. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, die meisten Spieler passen ihr Verhalten an ihre Erfahrungen aus den vergangenen Jahren an :
- es gibt jedes Jahr mehrere Steam Sales
- Spiele werden mit der Zeit immer billiger
- man kauft im Sale leicht mehr Spiele als man bis zum nächsten Sale durchspielen kann
- ab einer gewissen Menge an ungespielten Spielen im Account verzichtet man auch mal auf Neuerwerbungen. (Sättigungs-Effekt) 
- Kommt ein neuer Teil der eigenen Lieblingsspielreihe raus, kauft man ihn oft bei Release und wartet nicht bis zum (über-)nächsten Sale


----------



## Emke (5. Juli 2016)

Naja, iwann ist die Bibliothek auch voll mit Spielen die man schon immer haben wollte. Ich hab in diesem Sale auch gar nichts gekauft weil ich es entweder schon hatte oder mir noch immer zu teuer war.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2016)

Die letzten Jahre haben sich alle an stark reduzierten Spielen satt gefressen und sie wie Eichhörnchen gebunkert, jetzt sind die damals noch aufregenden Sales-Events quasi fortlaufend mit kleinen Unterbrechungen und die Rabatte vieler Titel waren in diesem Sale nicht annähernd am jeweiligen Tiefstpreis oder so gut wie bei anderen Anbietern. Die Steam Sales sind so für mich nahezu unbedeutend geworden. 

Wenn ich ein Spiel gerade wirklich möchte, schaue ich auch unabhängig von Sales auf den Preis und kaufe es dann einfach direkt oder eben da, wo es gerade am günstigsten ist - es sei denn, ich will es eh nicht sofort, dann halt doch beim nächsten x-beliebigen Sale, wenn ich dann überhaupt noch Lust drauf hab. So nehme ich erst mal nur noch an den Steam Sales Teil, um diese dämlichen Trading Cards zu verticken und mein Steam-Guthaben aufzustocken.


----------



## Shorty484 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich fand die Rabatte auf die Games auch teilweise lächerlich. Klar sind neue Spiele noch nicht so billig wie ältere, aber bei einem Sale nur 4 € runter zu gehen ist schon fast frech.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juli 2016)

Einige Spiele sowie Erweiterungen gekauft, damit wieder voller Erfolg für die Steamaktion.
Nur die Flash-Sales, die könnten gerne zurückkommen.


----------



## phantomspawn (5. Juli 2016)

Dadurch dass GOG seinen Sale meist vor Steam hat, und vor allem weil bei GOG bei vielen Spielen bestimmte Boni kostenlos (zB. Soundtrack u.ä.) beiliegen hat, interessiert mich Steam und dessen Sale eher kaum noch. Die Einbindung des Workshops ist für mich einer der Gründe ein Spiel auf Steam zu erwerben.

Muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich beim Sale doch den ein oder anderen Titel erworben habe. The Walking Dead: Michonne zum Beispiel oder das SEGA Mega Drive and Genesis Classics Paket mit 55 Spielen für 14,74€. Die ROMs hätte ich mir, inkl. irgendeinem Emulator, sicher auch kostenlos irgendwo herunterladen können, aber ein wenig Profit wollte ich Sega dann doch gönnen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (5. Juli 2016)

Ist bei mir aber auch so. So viele Spiele gekauft und am Ende kaum gespielt, das ich jetzt erst mal gesagt habe Stopp!! Spiele erst mal Games zu Ende. Glaub bis CIV 6 kaufe ich mal nix. Endarel möchte gespielt werden, Total War Warhammer noch nicht richtig angefangen. Crusader Kings und Europa Universalis 4 mal billig gekauft und nur angesehen. Weiter gehts mit Stellaris keine Partie richtig beendet, Pillars of Eternity nicht zu Ende gespielt, weil wieder anderes Game dazwischen kam usw, usw, usw. Wenn Ich aleine wäre OK, aber mit Frau und Kind kann ich das nie alles "abarbeiten"  

Man muss aber auch sagen das bei vielen Keysellern die Preise schon ähnlich und teilweise billiger sind, als bei Steam mit Rabatt. Also ist auch nicht alles wirklich billig. 

Prinzipiell sind aber echt so oft Sales, das das ganze seinen Reiz verliert!


----------



## Orzhov (5. Juli 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre haben sich alle an stark reduzierten Spielen satt gefressen und sie wie Eichhörnchen gebunkert, jetzt sind die damals noch aufregenden Sales-Events quasi fortlaufend mit kleinen Unterbrechungen und die Rabatte vieler Titel waren in diesem Sale nicht annähernd am jeweiligen Tiefstpreis oder so gut wie bei anderen Anbietern. Die Steam Sales sind so für mich nahezu unbedeutend geworden.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Spiel gerade wirklich möchte, schaue ich auch unabhängig von Sales auf den Preis und kaufe es dann einfach direkt oder eben da, wo es gerade am günstigsten ist - es sei denn, ich will es eh nicht sofort, dann halt doch beim nächsten x-beliebigen Sale, wenn ich dann überhaupt noch Lust drauf hab. So nehme ich erst mal nur noch an den Steam Sales Teil, um diese dämlichen Trading Cards zu verticken und mein Steam-Guthaben aufzustocken.



So schaut es aus. Als Spieler ist man einfach übersättigt. Die Sachen die man "unbedingt" haben will werden vielleicht vorbestellt. Bei allem andere heißt es unterbewusst doch "Hol ich mir im Sale, oder bei nem Keyhändler.".


----------



## stawacz (5. Juli 2016)

ach ich bin eigentlich zufrieden.die sales nutz ich eigentlich hauptsächlich um mal günstig spiele zu schießen die mich zwar interessieren,aber die ich mir niemals zum vollpreis holen würde.aktuell zb die trine-serie.hät ich mir sonst warscheinlich nie geholt.aber für 2,99 is das ok.da nimmt man das mal mit.oder the banner saga,,ne ganze weile im kopf gehabt,und jetzt wo es auf 4,99 gefallen is,einfach mal mitgenommen.alles was ich wirklich haben will,hol ich mir meist eh bei release


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2016)

Ich kann die Enttäuschung nicht nachvollziehen und für mich ist das eher schon längst an Zeichen dafür dass die meisten Zocker schlichtweg unrealistische Wunschvorstellungen haben bzw. zu stark durch Sales verwöhnt sind.

Irgendwann ist es doch normal dass man schon größtenteils alle Spiele besitzt die man unbedingt haben wollte und somit die Auswahl extrem klein ist.  Wer aber unbedingt jedes Spiel für nicht mal 5€ erwartet und vor allem die ganz neuen Games sofort 
stark verbilligt erwartet, der ist selber schuld für seine Enttäuschung. Selbst Doom war glaub ich 50%  im Preis reduziert und das Ding ist absolut super und nagelneu. 

Wie gesagt... meiner Meinung nach sind viel zu viele Leute schlichtweg verwöhnt und extrem geizig geworden. Selbst Geschenkt wäre den meisten nicht mehr gut genug weil es nicht die Spiele sind die man gerne hätte.

Ich bin mit jedem Sale zufrieden und eigentlich froh wenn ich mal nicht nen haufen Kohle liegen lassen muss 
Paar DLCs hier, paar Indies da. Reicht doch zum zocken.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2016)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Rabatte auf die Games auch teilweise lächerlich. Klar sind neue Spiele noch nicht so billig wie ältere, aber bei einem Sale nur 4 € runter zu gehen ist schon fast frech.



wobei auch noch so ein Nebenproblem ist, dass bei den normalen Sales in denen die Spiele dabei waren halt die Preise auch nicht besser, es halt auch keine Sinn macht jetzt ... z.B. KSP für 24€ im Weekly Sale zu kaufen oder für 24€ beim Summer Sale


----------



## diablo8685 (5. Juli 2016)

Mir ging es wie den meisten in der Befragung. Der Sale war eher ernüchternd. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass es aktuell keine Spiele gibt die mich reizen, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die meisten Schnäppchen schon in einem der letzten Steam Sales gekauft habe, oder Key-seller noch billiger sind. Gutes Beispiel: DOOM wurde bei Steam für 35€ angeboten. Ich habe es gut 3 Wochen vorher für 30€ erworben. Das sind nochmal 5€ gespart.

Super interessant sind dann solche zeitlosen Schnäppchen wie die alten Batman Spiele für 4,49€. Allerdings besitze ich diese schon seit 2 oder 3 Jahren und habe sie damals schon im Steam Sale für den gleichen Preis erworben (abgesehen vom letzten Titel Arkham Knight).

Für mich also eher uninteressant geworden. Schade Steam.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich kann die Enttäuschung nicht nachvollziehen und für mich ist das eher schon längst an Zeichen dafür dass die meisten Zocker schlichtweg unrealistische Wunschvorstellungen haben bzw. zu stark durch Sales verwöhnt sind.



Darum geht's ja halt nicht allein und nicht allen. Sales sind für mich einfach nix Besonderes mehr, unabhängig von der Höhe der Rabatte. Habe mich damals sehr gefreut, als ich Mass Effect für 2,74 Euro abgestaubt hab, als (glaube ich) noch nicht mal der Nachfolger raus war und ich dann Monate lang warten musste, bis der nächste Sale kam, wo ich dann nochmal so einen Deal schießen konnte. Da habe ich mich noch drauf gefreut, war gespannt, was wohl im Angebot sein wird. Jetzt ist immer und überall Sale - und klar, damit sinkt dann auch die Bereitschaft, mehr Geld als nötig auszugegeben, wenn der nächste Sale nicht weit entfernt ist. Aber das ist halt nicht alles. "20% auf alles außer Tiernahrung" hat dann irgendwann auch keinen mehr begeistert und zu Praktiker gelockt, hat ja auch einfach an Bedeutung verloren.

Edit: Es waren 3,74 Euro. Wucher!


----------



## Hawkins (5. Juli 2016)

Hab dieses mal nur 3 Games geholt.

Mir fehlen die Flash Sales. Die haben den Sale immer spannend gemacht und es gab alle 8-24h neue Deals anstatt 10 Tage die selben Preise.


----------



## StevenGlamour (5. Juli 2016)

Also ich persönlich finde die Flash Sales  nicht gut, weil man halt die wenigen Spiele die man wirklich auf der Wunschliste hat, verpasst oder gar nicht weiss wann sie zu welchem Kurs kommen!!!! Und ich finde auch das die Preise gröstenteils Ok sind für die Games, verschenken möchte Steam ja auch nichts  

Ich hatte mir Ryse für 9,99 € und Far Cry 4 für 14,99 € gekauft, fand ich gut für den Kurs. Klar für 1,99 € wäre cooler gewesen


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2016)

diablo8685 schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel: DOOM wurde bei Steam für 35€ angeboten. Ich habe es gut 3 Wochen vorher für 30€ erworben. Das sind nochmal 5€ gespart.


Stimmt gutes Beispiel. Wo hast du denn Doom3  für 30€ erworben?



> Für mich also eher uninteressant geworden. Schade Steam.


Es ist nicht "Steams Schuld" sondern das was die Publisher für ihre Spiele verlangen.
Wenn du es bei  irgendwelchen Key-Shops billiger bekommst dann ist das ein anderes Thema und hat mit Sales eigentlich nix zu tun.

Unser Hobby ist eigentlich eh schon ziemlich billig und ich halte nix davon wenn man selbst für die neuesten Spiele 
Tiefstpreise erwartet  und Vergleiche aufgestellt werden.

Lieber zahle ich 5€ mehr für ein Spiel was ich wirklich haben möchte und weiß zu 100% dass es an die Quelle geht.
Und wenn ich es mir nicht leisten kann oder will dann warte ich eben bis ich es kann bzw. will.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Darum geht's ja halt nicht allein und nicht allen. Sales sind einfach nix Besonderes mehr, unabhängig von der Höhe der Rabatte. Habe mich damals sehr gefreut, als ich Mass Effect für 2,74 Euro abgestaubt hab, als (glaube ich) noch nicht mal der Nachfolger raus war und ich dann Monate lang warten musste, bis der nächste Sale kam, wo ich dann nochmal so einen Deal schießen konnte. Da habe ich mich noch drauf gefreut, war gespannt, was wohl im Angebot sein wird. Jetzt ist immer und überall Sale - und klar, damit sinkt dann auch die Bereitschaft, mehr Geld als nötig auszugegeben, wenn der nächste Sale nicht weit entfernt ist. Aber das ist halt nicht alles. "20% auf alles außer Tiernahrung" hat dann irgendwann auch keinen mehr begeistert und zu Praktiker gelockt, hat ja auch einfach an Bedeutung verloren.



Hört sich für mich eher nach einem persönlichem "Problem" an bzw. wie der eigene Konsum und die Einstellung zu diesem Thema.
Mag sein dass die Sales nix mehr besonderes sind, aber es ändert sich nix an der Tatsache dass die Spiele extrem stark reduziert angeboten werden.

Die Sales sind das was sie sind. Der Konsument ist für seine Erwartungshaltung selber verantwortlich und ergo: auch für seine "Enttäuschung".


----------



## USA911 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich halte von den zeitlich begrenzten Angeboten gar nichts. Entweder wird das Produkt dauerhaft im Preis gesenkt oder sie lassen es. Aber diese Marketingmechanismen, die rein auf "Druck" bassieren haben für mich ein Geschmäckle dabei. Wenn ich Produkte erwerbe, dann möchte ich das in Ruhe machen und nicht unter Druck gesetzt werden.
Vorallem, sind doch diese Rabatte schon vorher im Preis enthalten, bzw. zeigen, das Steam oder der Publisher, dementsprechende Umsätze gemacht haben, sonst würden sie doch nicht freiwillig auf die Höhere Gewinnmarge verzichten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich eher nach einem persönlichem "Problem" an bzw. wie der eigene Konsum und die Einstellung zu diesem Thema.



Jo, reicht doch.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Jo, reicht doch.



Selbst schuld?


----------



## Wamboland (5. Juli 2016)

Mir fehlt auch das Drumherum von Früher. Da gab es Minigames, Achievments und Freischaltungen für Spiele usw. Das alles fehlt nun und es ist eben nur ein sehr langer Mid-Week/Weekend Sale.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Mir fehlt auch das Drumherum von Früher. Da gab es Minigames, Achievments und Freischaltungen für Spiele usw. Das alles fehlt nun und es ist eben nur ein sehr langer Mid-Week/Weekend Sale.



Winter Sale gabs doch Minigame?
Keine Ahnung... für mich sind Sales einfach nur Sales 

Alles andere ist cool und lustig vielleicht aber in erster Linie geht es darum Produkte zu verbilligten Preisen zu kaufen die ich zu Release nicht kaufen wollte (oder aus anderen Gründen)

Über alles andere mache ich mir eigentlich gar keine Gedanken.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2016)

Steam Sale früher:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/fca8ac4eaefd602a532e8b208923863b/tumblr_mst0b3IXIN1sgl0ajo1_400.gif

Steam Sale 2016:

http://37.media.tumblr.com/dbfc620587239dddf31a41efa6d67610/tumblr_n40hc9TImH1tq4of6o1_500.gif


----------



## NOT-Meludan (5. Juli 2016)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Hab 20-30 Spiele von meiner Wunschliste günstig erworben. Also wieder genug zum spielen für Zwischendurch, ohne das ich mir dauernd Gedanken um irgendwelche AAA-Titel machen muss.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Sales sind das was sie sind. Der Konsument ist für seine Erwartungshaltung selber verantwortlich und ergo: auch für seine "Enttäuschung".


Blödsinn.
Der Veranstalter  bestimmt, welchen Charakter der Sale hat, was dort alles veranstaltet wird. Wenn man bspweise mal beim nächsten Superbowl in der Halbzeitpause einfach mal nix machen würde, wären die Leute auch enttäuscht (um das mal milde auszudrücken), weil das eben früher™ dazu gehört hat.

Und früher™  - waren Steam Sales eben auch *Events*, auf die man sich gefreut hat. Der jetzige war hingegen nur ein 08/15 Werbezettel im Briefkasten.


----------



## shaboo (5. Juli 2016)

Wer bereits in der Vergangenheit bei Sales regelmäßig und großzügig zugegriffen hat, der schiebt heute oftmals Titel zu Dutzenden oder gar Hunderten ungespielt oder kaum gespielt vor sich her. Da sieht man dann vielleicht auch irgendwann wenig Sinn darin, sich seinen Account ständig immer noch weiter mit Spielen "zuzumüllen", die dann doch als Archivleichen enden. Zumal ja nach dem Sale vor dem Sale ist, d.h. es besteht auch überhaupt keine Dringlichkeit, bei einem Sale nun unbedingt zuschlagen zu müssen, weil der Titel sonst vielleicht auf Jahre hinaus nicht mehr so günstig angeboten werden wird. Und Sammelreiz verbinde ich persönlich damit sowieso keinen mehr - der ist für mich zusammen mit Retail gestorben.


----------



## Wutruus (5. Juli 2016)

In dieser News fehlt eindeutig etwas ganz Wichtiges.
Es gab nämlich Steam-Summer-Sale-Cards für  das Ansehen dieser "Liste interessanter Spiele".  Zwar sind das nicht wirklich Daily-Angebote, aber ich habe da beim Sammeln dieser Karten eben tatsächlich so einige interessante Spiele entdeckt, die ich so gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.
So übel fand ich dieses Konzept gar nicht. Jedenfalls war es  bei mir erfolgreicher als in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es schon fast belustigend, dass Leute dem Nachtrauern, dass sie einer großen Firma Geld hinterher schmeißen dürfen.  Es geht hier nicht um Menschenfreundlichkeit oder darum, dass Valve uns möglichst billig mit Games versorgen will, sondern rein darum möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen. Mit jedem Verkauf von Spielen oder Sammelkarten verdient Valve mit - und die Spieler trauern dem hinterher, dass Valve es nicht genauso dreist betreibt, wie es schon war. Und so viele tappen dann auch noch in die Gameification Falle. Auch diese Minispiele dienen letzten Endes nur dazu uns Kunden möglichst das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. 

Gerade die Flash Sales waren doch nen riesen Mist und absolut unfreundlich dem Kunden gegenüber. Da gabs dann irgendwann tolle Rabatte, die man dann verpasst hat, weil man schlafen war, arbeiten musste, etc. So war es zwar statisch, aber die Rabatte haben sich nicht ständig geändert und man konnte dann doch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen. Wenn eine Umstellung des Sales dazu führt, dass Kunden nicht mehr einfach blind kaufen sondern wieder Angebote vergleichen und eventuell auch auf ein besseres Angebot ausweichen, ist eigentlich allen geholfen.


----------



## Rachlust (5. Juli 2016)

Was soll ich noch groß kaufen? 

Die letzten Jahre alle wichtigen großen Titel in früheren Sales abgegriffen und aus den vielen nutzlosen Indie Sales gelernt nicht jeden misst zu kaufen nur weil ein % dahinter steht. Der Markt ist nun einmal irgendwann gesättigt jedoch möchte das Volk belustigt werden. Da aber immer weniger anständige Titel erscheinen und die Kundschaft langsam angefressen ist von den verbuggten AAA Titeln sieht es eben Mau aus bei aktuellen Steam Sales. 

Irgendwann verlassen alle alten Säcke wie ich das Gaming und eine neue Generation rückt nach und schon sind wieder bessere Zeiten da. Der Kreislauf des Lebens


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Blödsinn.


Uff.. das kann ja toll werden wenn es so anfängt 


> Der Veranstalter  bestimmt, welchen Charakter der Sale hat, was dort alles veranstaltet wird. Wenn man bspweise mal beim nächsten Superbowl in der Halbzeitpause einfach mal nix machen würde, wären die Leute auch enttäuscht (um das mal milde auszudrücken), weil das eben früher™ dazu gehört hat.


Was erwartet man denn bitte großartig von einem Sale außer dass nahezu alle Spiele sau billig angeboten werden?
Hier spricht die eigene Erwartungshaltung und für diese "Enttäuschung" ist jeder selber dafür verantwortlich.

Wenn ich zu SSV gehe und Klamotten kaufen möchte dann interessieren mich nicht die Luftballons, Plakate und schönen bunten Lichter.
Ich suche Ware/Produkte die verbilligt angeboten werden und die ich nutzen/konsumieren möchte. Alles andere ist für nen Sale per se total unwichtig



> Und früher™  - waren Steam Sales eben auch *Events*, auf die man sich gefreut hat. Der jetzige war hingegen nur ein 08/15 Werbezettel im Briefkasten.


Also ich freue mich immer auf Sales und durchstöbere mit Freude den ganzen Steam Katalog um coole (stark vergünstigte) Spiele zu entdecken und ggf. zu kaufen.
Darum gehts auch eigentlich primär bei einem Sale.

Ich glaube eher dass der Konsument von Heute sich schon zu stark dran gewöhnt hat und immer eine Art "Steigerung" sehen möchte obwohl seine Steam Bibliothek eh schon rappelvoll und ungespielt ist.
Nach so vielen Jahren  der ganzen Sales ist es nur schwer irgendwas besonderes zu bieten.. weil... es.. ähm... eigentlich Sales sind und die Zocker günstig einkaufen können.

Hier ist jeder selbst dafür verantwortlich wie die eigene Erwartungshaltung ist und ich bleibe dabei dass diese Kritik von vielen Leuten nur aufkommt weil wir schlichtweg zu sehr verwöhnt wurden und nicht alle damit umgehen können.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juli 2016)

bin auch sehr enttäuscht von den letzten Sales, mein Interesse hat auch sehr nachgelassen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juli 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier spricht die eigene Erwartungshaltung und für diese "Enttäuschung" ist jeder selber dafür verantwortlich.



Jo, genau. 
Wie bei allem anderen auch, von dem man enttäuscht werden kann. 

Ich weiß auch nicht warum man jetzt andere dafür kritisieren muss (vor dem Hintergrund, dass sie allzu ?verwöhnt? sind), nur weil man vom Steamsale etwas mehr erwartet hat.
Man kann es nun mal nicht abstreiten, dass es in den Jahren davor immer eine kleine Besonderheit bei der Aktion gab. Wenn man sowas dieses mal auch erwartet hat, kann man doch sagen, dass man enttäuscht ist.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei auch noch so ein Nebenproblem ist, dass bei den normalen Sales in denen die Spiele dabei waren halt die Preise auch nicht besser, es halt auch keine Sinn macht jetzt ... z.B. KSP für 24€ im Weekly Sale zu kaufen oder für 24€ beim Summer Sale



Ist das jetzt wieder irgendein spezielles Beispiel?
Weil es gibt nämlich mehr als genug Titel, die bei anderen Keysellern (offiziellen und keinen zwielichtigen - bevor du das wieder zur Aussprache bringst) oft günstiger zu haben sind.
Und da muss sich halt Steam die Vergleiche mit anderen Sales genauso gefallen lassen.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juli 2016)

@Doomkeeper

Du brauchst jetzt nicht die Ehre von Valve / Steam verteidigen

Dass es preislich günstigere Varianten gibt - ja, auch legale - , darüber braucht man glaube ich nicht zu diskutieren.
Und ich habe z.B. Doom zu Release für ~40€ gekauft, wärend es bei Steam ~60€ gekostet hat.

Wenn du wissen willst wo --> greenmangaming.com (offizieller SteamReseller)


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juli 2016)

Große Teile des Marktes sind einfach ziemlich gesättigt und gleichzeitig ist die Shop-Palette größer geworden. Dass Steam-Sales so an Attraktivität verlieren, ist eigentlich nur natürlich. Da hilft auch ein Event-Charakter nichts.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wieder irgendein spezielles Beispiel?
> Weil es gibt nämlich mehr als genug Titel, die bei anderen Keysellern (offiziellen und keinen zwielichtigen - bevor du das wieder zur Aussprache bringst) oft günstiger zu haben sind.
> Und da muss sich halt Steam die Vergleiche mit anderen Sales genauso gefallen lassen.



Nein, aber Kerbal Space Programm war das einzige Spiel bei dem ich es wusste wie der Preis vorher war


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Doomkeeper
> Du brauchst jetzt nicht die Ehre von Valve / Steam verteidigen


lol Nice Try   Die Schublade kannste wieder schön zumachen ansonsten disqualifizierst du dich von vornherein für alle weiteren Beiträge.
Ich verstehe  den Sinn nicht von einem Sale enttäuscht zu sein wenn es seinen Sinn und Zweck nachwievor erfüllt und wir mit billigen Games verwöhnt werden.

Zuerst heulen alle rum dass die Spiele so teuer sind und wenn wir im Jahr 2 - 3 Sales bekommen dann ist man von fehlenden Minigames etc. rund um den Sale enttäuscht?
Oder man ist von den Preisen enttäuscht?  Wer in  diesem Hobby  seinen Spaß haben möchte und wegen jedem Euro so ein Theater macht, dann ist es legitim zu sagen dass der Konsument seinen Konsum
analysieren sollte.


> Dass es preislich günstigere Varianten gibt - ja, auch legale - , darüber braucht man glaube ich nicht zu diskutieren.


Wer sagt dass auf Steam die besten Angebote gibt?
Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man das so zu 100% sagen kann wie legal diese ganzen Key-Reseller sind. Kannst du das?


> Und ich habe z.B. Doom zu Release für ~40€ gekauft, wärend es bei Steam ~60€ gekostet hat.


Und dafür kann Valve / Steam was genau? Schreib doch ne Email an Bethesda und frag nach wieso sie es bei Steam für 60€ angeboten haben.
Spiele sind eh schon so billig wie noch nie zuvor und ehrlich gesagt ist diese ewige Preis-Diskussion _"mimimi ich habe das Spiel für 5€ billiger bekommen als bei XYZ!!11"_ 
schon derart ausgelutscht dass es eigentlich schon fast peinlich ist.

Die Sales erfüllen ihren Sinn und Zweck  sogar noch besser als früher da auch Programme und sogar Hardware(z.B. Steam Controller und Steam Link ebenfalls vergünstigt angeboten werden.

Aber heutzutage ist man ja sowieso mit nix zufrieden  ^^ nix neues im PC Bereich.


----------



## golani79 (6. Juli 2016)

@Doomkeeper

Ich hab gar keine Schublade aufgemacht - und ich hab auch keine Probleme mit den Spielepreisen und ich bin auch nicht enttäuscht was den Steam Sale anbelangt.
Zumal finde ich sogar, dass viele Spiele zu schnell zu billig angeboten werden - und ich kaufe auch relativ viele Spiele zum Neupreis, wenn ich diese haben will und es mir die Titel wert sind.

Valve / Steam kann überhaupt nix für irgendwelche Preise - ich bin vorhin darauf eingegangen, weil du als Antwort zu nem anderen Beitrag so schnippisch meintest, wo denn Doom um 30€ gekauft worden wäre.
Das war lediglich ein Beispiel dafür, dass günstigere Alternativen zu Steam gibt und die Sales von Steam nicht das "Allheilmittel" für billige Spiele sind. 

Und da es mittlerweile eben neben den Steamsales auch viele andere Sales und zuhauf günstige Spiele gibt, kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn andere Leute von dem Steamsale enttäuscht sind - weil man es quasi von Früher gwohnt ist, dass die Steamsales eben die besten Angebote hatten.
Nur ist das eben mittlerweile halt nicht mehr der Fall.

Ich disqualifiziere mich also gar nicht für weitere Beiträge und wie schon erwähnt, gibt es keine Schublade zum Zumachen, weil gar keine aufgemacht wurde [emoji14]


----------



## Nostromo1912 (6. Juli 2016)

Es gab einen Summer-Sale?


----------



## Gemar (6. Juli 2016)

Es ist eben einfach kein Event mehr. Früher gab es Rätsel, Spiele und mehr Angebote.
Selbst die Sammelkarten sind unattraktiver geworden, da sie sich kaum verkaufen lassen.
Überall hat Steam einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Der Marktplatz ist eine einzige Krücke.
Ich habe nur 1€ ausgegeben, der persönlich schlechteste Steam-Sale bisher! 

Aber GOG hatte ja einen guten Summersale, dort habe ich wesentlich mehr gekauft.
Von daher auch nicht schlimm, der nächste Sale kommt bestimmt.

Zudem liegt es nicht nur am Sale, sondern auch an der überfüllten Bibliothek.
Man kann doch mittlerweile auf viel verzichten, bzw hat man bei den meisten Angeboten schon zugegriffen.
Das verwässert natürlich etwas das Sale-Erlebnis, denn an für sich ist der Sale etwas fairer für alle geworden.


----------



## solidus246 (6. Juli 2016)

Steam hat die größte Datenbank an spielen. Ist schon Klasse, dass es übrhaupt solche sales gibt. Und wem das nicht passt, der besucht die gängigen Keyshops und gleicht die Preise ab. Verstehe das Problem nicht, im Grunde ist für jeden Spieler was dabei.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2016)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon fast belustigend, dass Leute dem Nachtrauern, dass sie einer großen Firma Geld hinterher schmeißen dürfen.  Es geht hier nicht um Menschenfreundlichkeit oder darum, dass Valve uns möglichst billig mit Games versorgen will, sondern rein darum möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen.


Ach echt?
Beim Superbowl geht es eigentlich auch nicht um den Halbzeitact, sondern um das Spiel drumherum - trotzdem bezahlen die Veranstalter viel Geld, um da hochkarätige Musiker hinzustellen (oder das, was sie dafür halten, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte), anstatt einfach nur einen Typ im Maskottchen Anzug in der Pause rumhampeln zu lassen.



> Auch diese Minispiele dienen letzten Endes nur dazu uns Kunden möglichst das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


Aber sie haben eben den Trick vollbracht, das mit Spaß zu verknüpfen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was erwartet man denn bitte großartig von einem Sale außer dass nahezu alle Spiele sau billig angeboten werden?
> Hier spricht die eigene Erwartungshaltung und für diese "Enttäuschung" ist jeder selber dafür verantwortlich.


Soll ich's dir auch noch vortanzen?

Noch mal ganz deutlich:

Wenn Valve den Steamsale so gestaltet, daß es *mehr *als ein Sale ist - nämlich ein Event, bei dem man mehr machen kann, als einfach nur Spiele in den Warenkorb schieben. Bei dem man Spiele und Spielinhalte exklusiv während des Sales bekommen kann, es sogar Walkthrough Videos und ähnliche Spielhilfen für nicht so leichte zu erreichende Achievements gibt ...

Wenn man also in der Vergangenheit deutlich mehr gemacht hat, als einfach nur einen Flyer mit einer feststehenden Preisliste auszuhängen, bei der die "täglichen Angebote" nur ein schlechter Witz sind, weil die alle Tage lang dasselbe kosten - 

- dann ist es doch logisch, daß bei den Kunden eine entsprechende Erwartungshaltung da ist. Die aber eben von den Events der Vergangenheit mächtig geschürt wurde. Und nicht irgendwelchen Hirngespinsten von verwöhnten Blagen entsprungen ist, die bspweise jeden Tag ein kostenloses Spiel + einen kostenlosen DLC nach Wahl fordern, obwohl es Derartiges in vergangenen Sales noch nie gegeben hat.



> Ich glaube eher dass der Konsument von Heute sich schon zu stark dran gewöhnt hat und immer eine Art "Steigerung" sehen möchte obwohl seine Steam Bibliothek eh schon rappelvoll und ungespielt ist.


Wieso "Steigerung"?

Früher™ gab es bei den Sales 
+ täglich wechselnde Angebote 
+ den letzten Tag, an dem es die Top verkauften besten Angebote nochmals preisreduzierter gab
+ Spezial Aktivitäten, die man erledigen konnte
+ DLCs und sogar ein Spiel, das man sich erspielen konnte

Ein Sale, der all das beinhalten würde, wäre keine "Steigerung", sondern schlicht das Beibehalten des status quo.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die Sales sind rein objektiv *langweiliger *geworden, weil man die Kirmes drumherum abgerissen hat und jetzt nur noch soviel Herzblut darin steckt, wie beim Rausbringen des Mülleimers.



> Nach so vielen Jahren  der ganzen Sales ist es nur schwer irgendwas besonderes zu bieten.. weil... es.. ähm... eigentlich Sales sind und die Zocker günstig einkaufen können.


Richtig. *Jetzt *sind es *nur noch *Sales. Ohne jedwedes Extra. So spannend wie ein Wochenendeinkauf.

Früher™ war es mehr. Es war etwas Eigenständiges. Etwas, das andere Anbieter nicht hatten und auch immer noch nicht haben. Dadurch ist das ehemals Besondere am Steam Sale inzwischen komplett zu Grabe getragen. 
Ob Steam, Origin, GoG, GMG, UPlay Sale - *heute *sieht man da keine Unterschiede mehr.

Das war mal anders. Und dem trauere ich nach.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach echt?
> Beim Superbowl geht es eigentlich auch nicht um den Halbzeitact, sondern um das Spiel drumherum - trotzdem bezahlen die Veranstalter viel Geld, um da hochkarätige Musiker hinzustellen (oder das, was sie dafür halten, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte), anstatt einfach nur einen Typ im Maskottchen Anzug in der Pause rumhampeln zu lassen.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Unterschied. Mal abgesehen von den paar wenigen tausend die eine Karte für das Stadion haben, geht es hier um ein Sportevent, dass ich auch umsonst im TV verfolgen kann. Bei einer Rabattaktion geht es darum Leute zum Einkaufen zu animieren, sprich darum das deren Geld in meine Tasche wandert, und das möglichst viel. 

Im Endeffekt mögen die Sales tatsächlich "langweiliger" geworden sein, sie sind aber jedenfalls kundenfreundlicher, was in meinen Augen ein besseres Argument ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2016)

Eine Enttäuschung? Hmm... Kann ich rein auf meine Person bezogen nicht wirklich behaupten. Zumindest sprechen 8 Spiel-/DLC-Käufe für sich, und wenn es etwas gab was ich wirklich vermisst habe dann waren das die früheren Sonder-Aktionen die Valve leider gar nicht mehr einfügt.

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holyangel (6. Juli 2016)

ich hab mir Stardew Vally gekauft, das erste game seit bestimmt gzten 2 Jahren... hatte allerdings auch nur 20% aber war schon länger auf mein Radar


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2016)

@Worrel

Ich bin immer noch amazed, wie sehr du einem simplen Sale-Event nachtrauerst. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Welt damit jetzt nichts Wesentliches verloren gegangen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> @Worrel
> 
> Ich bin immer noch amazed, wie sehr du einem simplen Sale-Event nachtrauerst. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Welt damit jetzt nichts Wesentliches verloren gegangen.


Die Spitze des Eisbergs - der "legendäre" Steam Summer Sale 2011 oder 2012 war eben nicht nur ein "simpler Sale-Event".
Ich hab währenddessen zig Spiele (ua auch F2Ps ) aus meiner Bibliothek (und auch aus meinem Pile of Shame) gespielt, um die jeweiligen Lose durch entsprechende Achievements zu ergattern und mir sogar ein paar billige Spiele hauptsächlich deswegen zugelegt. Es war ein ungeheurer Anreiz für die Community, in der man sich gegenseitig mit Tips und Walkthroughs geholfen hat. In meinen Augen war _dieser _Sale quasi ein Spiele-Fest. 
Es gab vielleicht 5 Steam Sales, die noch in der selben Klasse spielten, danach hat das leider sukzessive nachgelassen.

Bis daß man jetzt eben nur noch diese absolut lieblos dahin geklatschte Preisliste hat. 

Ja, ich bin der Meinung, daß Valve mit dieser Reduktion der Steam Sales der PC Spiele-Welt eine ihrer Attraktionen geraubt hat.


----------



## shaboo (6. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Früher™ gab es bei den Sales
> + täglich wechselnde Angebote
> + den letzten Tag, an dem es die Top verkauften besten Angebote nochmals preisreduzierter gab
> + Spezial Aktivitäten, die man erledigen konnte
> ...


Naja, wer ein Leben hat und damit nicht 24/7 am Rechner sitzen kann (weil er während der Zeit ja vielleicht irgendeines der wechselnden Angebote verpassen könnte), kann auf diesen Zirkus und diese künstliche Spannung sicher gut verzichten und wird für diese Änderung des Status Quo eher dankbar sein. Wird sowieso Zeit, dass diese Mode, aus allem unbedingt ein "Event" machen zu müssen, irgendwann auch mal wieder abflaut. Das ist doch nichts als psychologischer Hokuspokus, der dafür sorgen soll, dass man beim sinnlosen Konsumieren sein Hirn am besten komplett ausschaltet.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin der Meinung, daß Valve mit dieser Reduktion der Steam Sales der PC Spiele-Welt eine ihrer Attraktionen geraubt hat.


Hm, kann ich nicht in der Weise nachvollziehen, aber muss ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Krushak85 (6. Juli 2016)

Fand das Ganze auch eher mäßig. Hab aber die Chance genutzt und mir ein ungeschnittene Titel geholt, da ich zu der Zeit gerade im Ausland (Irland) war. Ist aber schon lange so, dass das nicht mehr so "knallt" wie früher. Aber wenn halt nichts dabei ist, dann geht die Welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Naja, wer ein Leben hat und damit nicht 24/7 am Rechner sitzen kann (weil er während der Zeit ja vielleicht irgendeines der wechselnden Angebote verpassen könnte),


a) schrob ich extra was von *täglichen *Angeboten.
b) wird ja keiner gezwungen, *alle *möglichen Angebote abzuklappern
c) kann man es selbst mit wenig Zeitaufwand problemlos schaffen, 2/3 Flashsales nicht zu verpassen (1x morgens und 1x abends für weniger als eine Minute einloggen)  und inzwischen dürfte es mit der Steam App auch kein Problem mehr sein, einen 3. Flash Sale mitzubekommen 
=> dauert zusammen weniger als 5 Minuten/Tag. Keine 24h.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) schrob ich extra was von *täglichen *Angeboten.
> b) wird ja keiner gezwungen, *alle *möglichen Angebote abzuklappern
> c) kann man es selbst mit wenig Zeitaufwand problemlos schaffen, 2/3 Flashsales nicht zu verpassen (1x morgens und 1x abends für weniger als eine Minute einloggen)  und inzwischen dürfte es mit der Steam App auch kein Problem mehr sein, einen 3. Flash Sale mitzubekommen
> => dauert zusammen weniger als 5 Minuten/Tag. Keine 24h.


Das hat aber alles nichts mit dem Event zu tun, von dem du so schwärmst. 

Ich fände Flashsales auch wieder gut. Dafür braucht es imo aber kein Event.


----------



## shaboo (6. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) schrob ich extra was von *täglichen *Angeboten.
> b) wird ja keiner gezwungen, *alle *möglichen Angebote abzuklappern
> c) kann man es selbst mit wenig Zeitaufwand problemlos schaffen, 2/3 Flashsales nicht zu verpassen (1x morgens und 1x abends für weniger als eine Minute einloggen)  und inzwischen dürfte es mit der Steam App auch kein Problem mehr sein, einen 3. Flash Sale mitzubekommen
> => dauert zusammen weniger als 5 Minuten/Tag. Keine 24h.



Erst mal bringen aber zeitlich wechselnde Angebote (in welchem Rhythmus auch immer) nur mehr Zeitdruck und Hektik und sonst gar nichts. So was soll einen halt dazu motivieren, sich eben über einen gewissen Zeitraum täglich einzuloggen und nicht nur einmalig während des Sales. Wie bei ähnlichen Sales auf Amazon und etlichen anderen Plattformen eben auch - willkommen im Land der dressierten Konsumaffen.

Wer nur an den reduzierten Preisen interessiert ist, für den ist es definitiv entspannter und bequemer, sich einfach mal irgendwann - wenn er Zeit und Lust dazu hat - für ein paar Stunden einzuloggen, in Ruhe durch sämtliche Angebote zu stöbern, den interessanten Kram zu kaufen und diesen Sale dann abzuhaken.

Insbesondere wenn Sales auf verschiedenen Plattformen parallel laufen, habe ich wirklich Besseres zu tun, als mich da überall täglich einzuloggen, für wie viele oder wenige Minuten auch immer.

Ich verstehe auch nicht die Logik dahinter, was an einem zeitlich begrenzten Angebot toller sein soll als an einem unbegrenzten. Die Gefahr, es dadurch verpassen zu können, kann es ja wohl kaum sein. Was anderes wäre es, wenn auf diese Weise Spiele günstiger angeboten würden, bei denen das sonst nicht der Fall wäre, aber dafür gibt es bislang wohl kaum Belege.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das hat aber alles nichts mit dem Event zu tun, von dem du so schwärmst.


Lies dir noch mal das von mir Zitierte durch, worauf ich geantwortet habe. DAS war das Thema meiner Antwort.


----------



## UthaSnake (7. Juli 2016)

irgendwie ist ja irgendwo immer ein Sale, das hat für mich den Steam Sale langweilig werden lassen.
Auch das es die Flas oder Dainly Sales nicht mehr gibt, find ich persönlich ziemlich schade.
Nun bin ich aber auch kein Pile of Shame Tycoon und überlege eh was ich mir dann mal kaufe. genegrell habe ich in den Sales immer so 1- 5 Soiele gekauft, die ich dann auch alle (bis auf Witcher 2) zu 100% durchgespielt habe.
Ich komm auch nicht mehr so oft zum Zocken wie in der Vergangenheit, was für mich bedeutet, mit einem AC oder TES bin ich Wochen, wenn nicht Monate mit beschäftigt.
Einzig Batman Arkham Knight war für mich interessant, habe es aber nicht gekauft, da ich noch unsicher aufgrund der Portierung gegenüber stand.
Da ich mir eh in absehbarer zeit eine PS4 (neo) holen werde, überlege ich mir dieses Spiel dort zu holen. Klar sieht es auf dem PC besser aus, aber was nützt mir das wenn ich es dann eben doch runterschrauben muss, um es genießen zu können.


----------

